# Where can I find Scott at the best price?



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any suggestions what store or website sells Scott at great prices?
Thank you.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Interestingly enough, REI is usually expensive for many things but their prices on Scott bikes online is a little lower than MSRP. Also if you are a member (and even more if you use an REI credit card), you'll get even more back down the line.

However, their stock/selection seems somewhat low. They were selling Addict 20 (Ultegra) for like $3399 but ran out. They are selling Foil 10 now for same price. 

If you do a dealer search on the Scott website make sure to use specific settings to choose bike dealer, otherwise little sporting goods stores like Big 5 will dominate the list.

A fair number or Scotts on CL, and some on eBay as well...


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

I live in SC and purchased a Solace 20 from a LBS (Bikestreet) that went out of business they never helped me out on price and I knew more about the bikes than they did. Now I have to drive over 100 miles to the nearest Scott dealer. I recently purchased a new 2015 Foil 10 on eBay the price was excellent and it ended up being sold by a Scott dealer; I'm happier than when I bought from my LBS.


----------



## gus300 (Nov 26, 2012)

if you are still in the search let me know.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Also, recently posted on Deals forum but 2015s on clearance at REI-Outlet.com right now.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ebay will be least expensive


----------

